# Jank test



## Jank (Jun 29, 2006)

Test


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 29, 2006)

Too big Jank...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 29, 2006)

waayyyy too big, just crop it to the actual P-47...........


----------



## Wurger (Jun 29, 2006)

Yes,I agree with Les and Lanc it's too big but nice.


----------

